# 30's girls elgin find



## redline1968 (Jun 5, 2010)

jsut picked this up today.  it a elgin has original paint.   anyone know what year it is and it has zerk gease fittings on it cool.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm going to say it is a 36 or a 37, at any rate it's a sweet bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 6, 2010)

that is what i thought.  thanks mark


----------



## bud poe (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, that is cool, never seen grease fittings like that...great score mark!
Bud


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a 37 Elgin Oriole that has the same grease fittings. This one is going to be a vintage rat.


----------



## JLarkin (Jun 6, 2010)

What is the tiny little fenderlight?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a Murray built bike, and their trademark chainring first shows up in the '38 catalog. I'd check the BB for numbers, 5071 is probably the model # .


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks bud.   thats a cool rat.  i  like the bars.. mark


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 6, 2010)

The light is a cheap aftermarket motorcycle product off ebay. I think it was about 15 bucks.


----------

